# New Product - Hyperbrake - EV power brake replacement?



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2010/05/hyperbrake-20100525.html#more



> Hyperbrake Hydraulic Braking System Technology Completes Preliminary Thermal Stress Testing
> 
> 25 May 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

These aren't new. There are some production cars that have used them for years, and there are some aftermarket companies that make them for hot rods and performance/racing applications that have radical camshafts and not enough vacuum. I can't remember the name of the companies, and don't have time to sift through the hundreds of links in my bulk automitive folders. Try Googling it. If I remember I'll post links.

If you want a budget system, try to find out what models had them and hit the recycling yards. I remember doing some custom work on a car once that had a hydraulic booster (factory). If memory serves me correctly, it may have been a Lincoln Town Car that I did a power hood and trunk lid on. Then again, I could be jumbling up memories. 

Edit to say - they usually work off the power steering pump.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

What a lot of cobblers!!

This is the equivalent to fitting a smaller master cylinder or increasing the pedal leverage and has the same problem
The pedal travel increases!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I finally remembered one of them, Hydratech. Here's an article on installing a setup.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, it's good to see something good come out of my old stompin' grounds.

I used to roller skate in Griffith as a kid...


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I finally remembered one of them, Hydratech. Here's an article on installing a setup.


Todd,

Just want to clear up a misconception. Mitchji copied over their press release which is not too clear, but they are describing something completly different from the Hydro Boost units you are refering to. You have to go to their site and dig the technical information out.

What you are refering to are Hydro Boost units that are powered by the power steering pump. This is a well respected technology used by OEM and the aftermarket alike. It is considerably more expensive then Vacuum Boost systems so it is used only where necessary.

What they are advertizing is something completly different. It is a method of increasing brake line pressure by trading off a long pedal stroke through a double piston (piston inside a piston) unit to increase line pressure. It is kind of cute but I have a feeling that the increased pedal stroke would be uncomfortable. Also it looks like you would need two units to work a dual circuit brake system (Ka ching) and god knows how a antilock would react to these units.

I would have to see some end user results before I would consider trusting my life to it.


----------

